# Photoshop: intel i7 8700 or ryzen 5 3600?



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 25, 2019)

Im having a difficult time choosing between intel coffe lake i7 8700 and amd ryzen 5 3600 
I want my pc to be fast in photoshop and also quiet and power effecient. These new tests seem to show that ryzen has higher power draw at idle, higher heat production in general, more bios bugs  and performs slower than in intel in photoshop 








						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Review
					

Ryzen 5 3600 is the most affordable Zen 2 processor in AMD's lineup. At just $200, it offers six cores and twelve threads, yielding a significant advantage in applications against the competition from Intel. Gaming performance is also improved nicely as it is around 10% higher than with previous...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




However its cheaper than intel i7 8700
 (for me I dont want 8700k just 8700 since I dont overclock)
And intel has integrated graphics (not sure if it will run photoshop though)

What would you guys recommend for photo editing? Should I save money and just get ryzen and a good cpu cooler for it?


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2019)

3600 is cheaper and performs better according to various benchmark reviews I googled. Up to you.


----------



## tiggywombat (Aug 25, 2019)

Personally I would go with the R5 3600. According to the review here on Techpowerup, the i7 8700 is about 10% faster. However, the r5 3600 is very cost-effective, or more bang for your buck.

If you are not going to overclock, the AMD stock cooler is sufficient. The bugs have been mostly ironed out and all you need is a decent b450 motherboard with the latest BIOS and you're good to go. If you want better temps, you could just get a cheap/effective cooler like the CM hyper 212 or Arctic Freezer 33.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't forget not only processor but the RAM affects how fast the process especially when you do big images, i prefer ryzen with more RAM


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 25, 2019)

tiggywombat said:


> Personally I would go with the R5 3600. According to the review here on Techpowerup, the i7 8700 is about 10% faster. However, the r5 3600 is very cost-effective, or more bang for your buck.
> 
> If you are not going to overclock, the AMD stock cooler is sufficient. The bugs have been mostly ironed out and all you need is a decent b450 motherboard with the latest BIOS and you're good to go. If you want better temps, you could just get a cheap/effective cooler like the CM hyper 212 or Arctic Freezer 33.


 
I have read a bit about bugs in ryzen 3600 since its relatively new. do you think it will run stable and compatible with most softwares such ad adobe products, budget video editing softwares like camtasia? Will it in general be incompatible with more software than the intels?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 25, 2019)

interstellar said:


> I have read a bit about bugs in ryzen 3600 since its relatively new. do you think it will run stable and compatible with most softwares such ad adobe products, budget video editing softwares like camtasia? Will it in general be incompatible with more software than the intels?


So get 2700 on sale. You'll get 8/16 for a little bit more than 3600. With a B450 board, you'll be safe.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2019)

interstellar said:


> Will it in general be incompatible with more software than the intels?


No, nothing to report as incompatible. Everything executes as it would.


----------



## Vario (Aug 25, 2019)

I'd do the i7 8700 since your primary focus is photoshop.  If the 8700 is faster for photoshop, why buy the slower processor?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2019)

The Ryzen 5 3600 looks like the CPU to get for Photoshop on a price to performance trade-off. Pair it with a B450 board or the X570 *if* you plan on swapping out the 3600 for the upcoming Zen3.
Edit: Shrunk it by 50%, was browsing on my Note 9









						Photoshop CPU Roundup: AMD Ryzen 3rd Gen, AMD Threadripper 2, Intel 9th Gen, Intel X-series
					

AMD's new Ryzen 3rd generation processors have arrived and shaken up the dynamic between Intel and AMD in many workloads. But how well do they handle heavy Photoshop workloads compared to the AMD Threadripper, Intel 9th Gen, and Intel X-series CPUs?




					www.pugetsystems.com


----------



## tiggywombat (Aug 25, 2019)

interstellar said:


> I have read a bit about bugs in ryzen 3600 since its relatively new. do you think it will run stable and compatible with most softwares such ad adobe products, budget video editing softwares like camtasia? Will it in general be incompatible with more software than the intels?



I think it will run stable and you shouldn't have any issues. Just make sure you get a decent B450 motherboard with the latest BIOS.


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 130039
> 
> The Ryzen 5 3600 looks like the CPU to get for Photoshop on a price to performance trade-off. Pair it with a B450 board or the X570 *if* you plan on swapping out the 3600 for the upcoming Zen3.
> Edit: Shrunk it by 50%, was browsing on my Note 9
> ...



It actually looks quite good, and I just found out it was released about 1-2 month ago. I hope it will run well with photoshop and camtasia. I might have to consider the x570 and then wait with GPU and just run wondows 10 without GPU or a cheap one for a while. 



Vario said:


> I'd do the i7 8700 since your primary focus is photoshop.  If the 8700 is faster for photoshop, why buy the slower processor?



It's a good point, I am really considering i7 8700 vs ryzen 5 3600 because of price / value, but also compatibility and optimization for photoshop and camtasia and it does look like they are close in performance for photoshop. I also wonder "will adobe optimize photoshop for the ryzen series?"


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2019)

interstellar said:


> I hope it will run well with photoshop and _camtasia_.


Hopefully TechSmith has improved Camtasia CPU utilization over all cores on Ryzen. I mean if Adobe can get Premiere to properly load all cores, what's the hold up?



			https://feedback.techsmith.com/techsmith/topics/camtasia-optimization-for-ryzen-7


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 25, 2019)

I wrote camtasia an email regarding this, let's see what they say!


----------



## notb (Aug 25, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> So get 2700 on sale. You'll get 8/16 for a little bit more than 3600. With a B450 board, you'll be safe.


3600 is quite a bit faster, so why should he get the 2700? 


interstellar said:


> And intel has integrated graphics (not sure if it will run photoshop though)


Well, this is the key factor, isn't it?
Do you plan to buy a graphics card (for gaming or whatever)? If yes, Ryzen will have the value advantage. If not, Intel will be cheaper and more efficient. You'll also get a simpler/smaller setup.

Of course Photoshop will run perfectly well on Intel iGPU. Furthermore, I'd suggest checking whether you'll actually benefit from GPU acceleration (maybe you don't use tools/filters that utilize GPUs).


----------



## Deleted member 189968 (Aug 25, 2019)

notb said:


> Well, this is the key factor, isn't it?
> Do you plan to buy a graphics card (for gaming or whatever)? If yes, Ryzen will have the value advantage. If not, Intel will be cheaper and more efficient. You'll also get a simpler/smaller setup.
> 
> Of course Photoshop will run perfectly well on Intel iGPU. Furthermore, I'd suggest checking whether you'll actually benefit from GPU acceleration (maybe you don't use tools/filters that utilize GPUs).



Yes it actually is. IF i7 8700 iGPU can run photoshop smooth and also do HD video editing, don't see why i should get a GPU. 
Regarding GPU acceleration: Is this where the software uses the iGPU built into to CPU or is it a connection between the CPU and a GPU in the moterboard? 
If i use a GPU will it then shut off the iGPU functionality and draw all the ressoruces from the GPU.


----------

